# OMG I cant hold back anymore!!!!!!!!!



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

ITS KILLING MEEEEEEEEEE
Only 1 person knows BUT I just cant hold back anymore ...............
I wont mention any names    
But IM SO BADDDDDDDDD

BUT hubby is happy...............(more lovn) 

I knew someone selling ZEBRA pleco's ...............and I just couldnt NOT GET WHAT I WANT that I BID more then others . I woulda kept bidding till I got them .(seller shoulda kept me hanging longer lol)
OMG .........everytime I look at them I chuckle ....here fishy fishy hahaha I got you hehehehe.    

So IM Happy To Say I Now Have 6 zebra plecos.      


and the bestest part is .............1 of the 2 that I baught is frollicking with one of Rich's wooohoooo they are non stop OMG and it is soo darn beautifull!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

When I get and set up the new tank for them I shall show them off ........
OH it feels so good to not hide it anymore !!!
yeh I know Im bad ...........


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Congrats and the new plecos!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> and the bestest part is .............1 of the 2 that I baught is frollicking with one of Rich's wooohoooo they are non stop OMG and it is soo darn beautifull!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Plecos don't usually frolic with each other unless they want to hurt or kill the other one. Watch out, you might have a battle for alpha male status in your tank, and it can result in one getting seriously hurt or killed.

I'd watch them very carefully.

And if you see that one has the other trapped in a cave, look inside to make sure that he's not killing the other one - it happens a lot, just look on zebraplecos.com.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow seriously?! O_O holy crap


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I havent seen any agression between the 2 tho so im not going to pannick ...

Thanks Am haPPY with them ...


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

wow that's awesome, those are truly stunning fish. I've seen your pics, but pics just don't do these fish justice. Good luck with them, I hope you have lots and lots of little ones


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Congrats! Good luck with the breeding. If you get em to spawn you'll be joining a very small club of fish keepers who have done it .


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG breeding ........Im not ready for that just yet !!!!So they better not mate I will have to give them a lecture! 

And thanks.....I love them!!!!!

and thats it for now ........ my next project is longfined albino (they are sooo pretty)... 

and thats it!!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

stupid me!!! good thing I keep a close eye on the tank everynight !
and I put my arm in when I put food at the bottom brrrrrrrr so cold  
It is just now climbing to 80 again ..I need a better heater and thermometer the zebras I can see seem to be ok ...
This apartment is always so hot and cant open windows with them here ...yesterday I forgot had the door and windows open all evening untill jule complained it was freezing under her blanket playing the Wii .
I stayed up as late as my eyes would let me watching the little red light on the heater lol 
I was watching Nova Scotia news and they had power outages all over the place ....... .......that is scary considering I want to move there!
north is looking better!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am cold in my appartment.. argh, I am being bad and turned the oven on to provide head. 

Hope your zebras are happy


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Doreen if this is the tank you are running an external cannister on I'd go with one of these. Its attches to your cannister OUTSIDE of the tank and therefore you don't have to worry about little zebbies getting heater burn.

Here's a link, I'm sure you can shop around or just pick one up locally in Big Al's which usually carries them.

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/hy-htil200/Hydor+Inline+Heater+(200+Watt).html


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thats an awesome IDEA!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I am going to have to get me a couple!!!!
thanks a bunch kat!!!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

If I had an external filter, that would be what I would use. Looks much nicer and keeps the clutter out of the tanks.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Petsandponds.com has them for a bit cheaper, and I think PP has much cheaper shipping.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

After rescaping I was able to get some pictures...


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

That's so wrong! There are no zebra's in my caves darnit!   I gotta get some of those sooner or later. They are so CUTE! Those pictures are gonna get me in trouble!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> That's so wrong! There are no zebra's in my caves darnit!   I gotta get some of those sooner or later. They are so CUTE! Those pictures are gonna get me in trouble!


and you gonna get me in trouble ............with all these plecs you are selling .....and it really is KILLING me to not get them !!!!!!!!
SOOOOO hard to not get plecs .............


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Here they are and were pretty easy to catch !
Prams are same as the other tank so The move was quicker !

They have grown so much its unbelievable .......Im shocked !!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well they all look fine so far knock on wood!!!
I woke to find 2 zebras in a cave .... im guessing they are just hiding ....
hummmm this should be interesting!!
It would be my bad luck now wouldnt it ,as I havent orderd the fry saver yet   
They probably hiding !


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh I like them in that tank !!
I grabed some nice pics!!!
so I am just waiting on more caves and shelves .. tonight I will attach some plants to wood and put it in!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You need to give them a lot more places to hide.

The breeder I got mine from mentioned that when Young zebras have no where suitable to hide out, they tend to congregate in a corner, or behind intakes, like what you see. 

So get those driftwoods in there soon 

Very nice Zebs BTW. Makes me wish I didn't spend so damn much on my reef tank....


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

Looking really great there! Those zebras are very lucky to have you as their fishkeeper.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

yes Eric .... I have to wait for alain tho in case I need him lol
As to get the wood in I need him to lift the hood lol 
should be interesting .. then try and place is so no one get squished lmao   
in the next hour so they be in  
P.S. im glad you spent on reef  but not to worry your on my list!

tyvm fishcracker !
Took a lot of practice and thinking so much it gave me a headache! lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well I am not feeling so great today !
What I did b4 I moved the zebras is I put caves in and then left the ones they had out , but then I noticed they were not going to those caves so yesterdat I swapped out for the ones they had and wood .
Well last night was awesome from 4 to 6am I sat and watched them swim around and 2 are now defending caves and none others can go near . I didnt want to flash a light so I dont know how many in a cave .
My heater sucks as well as my thermometer , the water feels warm enough but temp reads just below 80 .
Couldnt really spend any cash but I did get a digital and heater today  .
whick was a decent price .
So I shall use these and test the water but no waterchanges then turn up the heat slowly to hit 84 , and see if I can get them to spawn!~ might as well try now , as hubby gonna order a fry saver .
I shall grab some picks tonight ... gonna be so easy in this tank now !!!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

No way you'll get a spawn yet. 

I've seen "spawning" pairs from two people, and their adults are about 4" SL.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Keep on saying that !! lol


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yeah, but now that I've seen them, I know for sure!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Nothing is written in stone 


Lets try and be possitive!!!!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Let blossom break the mold


----------



## Glenn (Dec 28, 2008)

Here's sending Blossom positive vibes for success! Yes... if anyone can do it, it's Blossom!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks all 
Itested 2 days ago and found very small nitrites ... I did a 30 to 40 % water change and changed filters and everything seems fine .
Close call ! shoulda saw me pannick lol 
I shall keep closer testing on the tank now and I put some more plants in .
You think it would be ok to put some endlers in ? I have so many now I think they would look nice in there !


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Today I noticed the canister wasnt running ....hummm then when I moved it was so noisy .. I took it off and instead of dumping the water I juged it and cleaned it the perpeller and snails all over guessing this was the problem ....
So just as I was dumping the water omg i see a shimp upon closer inspection there are 50 plus(my guess about 80 to 100 lol ) baby cherrys in the canister water ......
I was woundering why the cherrys are always pregnant and I never see babys lol ...I put them in a container and will scoop the rest tomorrow ..but that water is hopping with cyclops!! I would wanna live there too!
I shall do a water change in the day tomorrow pooped now!


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

If you have fishes in the tank with pregnant red cherry shrimps, you'll never see the babies but you'll see fishes fattening up.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

nope ... only the zebras in that tank .
I need to check the other filters lol
I want them to breed so I can use the cherrys to trade for stuff .so they are in with snails or vegie plec eaters .
except the ones with the zebras ... snack food lol


----------

